# Original STORCK Rumour Hardtail - STORCK - Magura - SACHS - Manitou



## herchen (21. Juni 2009)

STORCK Rumour - MTB Klassiker mit vielen Storck Parts

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320387346245

Hersteller: STORCK
Modell: Rumour 
Maße: Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr: 470mm / Mitte Sitzrohr - Mitte Steuerrohr: ca. 560mm
Lackierung: Teamlackierung - schwarz/gelb
Gabel: Manitou Mach 5 SX 
Kurbeln: STORCK Powerarms Carbon (Modell TEAM)
Sattelstütze: STORCK "Fat Tube"
Sattel: STORCK - Selle San Marco in Bikefarben
Vorbau: STORCK 1 1/8" - schwarz
Lenker: Bike Tech
Schalthebel: SACHS Quarz - Drehgriffe (Grip Shift)
Umwerfer: SACHS Quarz - 3-fach
Schaltwerk: SACHS Quarz in Teamlackierung (Sonderanfertigung - Teile des Schaltwerks sind passend zum Rahmen gelb lackiert) - 8-fach
Bremsen: MAGURA - HS33 - neongelb Der Bremsklassiker - hydraulische Felgenbremse die einen nicht im Stich lässt. Bremsbeläge wechseln durch einfaches aus-/einklicken der Beläge.
Laufräder - 32 Loch mit SACHS QUARZ Naben
Reifen: SCHWALBE light - Blackshark Front/Blackshark Rear
Griffe: Biogrip Race - ergonomischer dämpfender Griff - orange
Schnellspanner: Hinterrad: SACHS
-----------gebraucht------------


----------

